# 4" XD 9mm markings question



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

I see that the 5" has the word Tactical engraved on the slide. Does the 4" have Service on it? I handled a bunch this passed weekend and didn't even notice. Saw in one of the pics here online that the big daddy was marked. Just wondering. I will keep scouring the pics section.


----------



## kevinsmith1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, bought mine about 6 months ago and all it has is XD-9


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Weird, the sub has sub-compact and the Tactical is marked too. Wonder why the service is left out?


----------

